# Cat Island - hmmm



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What do you think of this? I saw it on a cat show.

Welcome to Cat Island - the Japanese fishing village where felines far outnumber the human population | Mail Online

Apparently they aren't neutered and shots? Would you want that many cats trying to get into your house or following you on the street?


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow the photos are amazing. My initial thought was what an amazing incredible place but then the actual cat care and wellbeing worries me. A population of that size is out of control really and many kitties will suffer with health issues I am sure.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

this has been posted a couple of times before....it is amazing.


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

Yeah really sad...so many unsterilized cats...nobody to technically care for them in terms of vet care or proper nutrition and housing.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

isn't there an island in Japan that has the same thing with wabbits


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

bobbycos said:


> isn't there an island in Japan that has the same thing with wabbits


I am sure I remember reading something about an island of rabbits too!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its going to spin out of control. Makes me wonder how many babies actually survive. This is more fuel for cat haters and all the poison they spew. More irresponsible people and cats suffer in the end!


----------

